# What do You guys do for health insurance



## doneaton87 (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm newly self employed and wondering what do you guys do for health insurance. In the past my employed (Chrysler) took care of me, but since the plant closed I'm kind of screwed.

Thanks
Don


----------



## familytreeman (Jan 29, 2010)

*insurance*

You'll need to find a local broker, who will set you up with business and personal health insurance.

Also, look to your state for info on health care.

Business insurance should average 500-1000 per cutter per year , depending on your area.

Health insurance should average around 100 per month per person , a little more the better your coverage

There are benefits for small business owners too


----------



## JCONN (Mar 3, 2010)

I didn't have health insurance for a long time, used alot of duct tape, superglue and towels. Finally got smart married a hot asian chick that I had been with for 6 years, she has a great hospital job.


----------



## loadthestove (Mar 21, 2010)

Without,simply cannot afford health insurance.Have had my 14 yr old son in the ER three times in last nine months,luckily they worked out a payment plan that I can live with..


----------



## Grace Tree (Mar 22, 2010)

In a group with the local Chamber of Commerce. And just in case anyone wants my opinion on Sunday's health care fiasco; I no longer trust Congress with the stewardship of the government of this country. SOBs

Phil


----------



## mpatch (Mar 23, 2010)

get major medical ie 5k or 10k deductible and disability insurance shouldnt be too expensive. insurance companys dont like self-employed people.


----------



## scotvl (Mar 23, 2010)

Small Wood said:


> In a group with the local Chamber of Commerce. And just in case anyone wants my opinion on Sunday's health care fiasco; I no longer trust Congress with the stewardship of the government of this country. SOBs
> 
> Phil




Read the post above yours and tell me you don't understand the need for universal health coverage in a country as Great as the USA. It's not just the lazy and homeless looking for a handout, there are millions of working Americans who can't afford health care. I love US and am happy to have you as our closest neighbor but I can't understand the hate you have for eachother.


----------



## gwiley (Mar 23, 2010)

I have used e-health insurance when I work on 1099 as a subcontractor. They give you stuff from all the major carriers (Aetna, etc.)


----------



## johncinco (Apr 13, 2010)

familytreeman said:


> You'll need to find a local broker, who will set you up with business and personal health insurance.
> 
> Also, look to your state for info on health care.
> 
> ...



$100 a month? :crazy1: Thats the funniest GD thing I have heard in a month! As a Self employed person, AND someone who sells insurance/benefits, I can tell you your so far off the mark is not even realistic. 
The best advice given, find an independent rep, get several quotes on plans and carriers, and go from there. There are mini-meds and high deductible plans out there that can be affordable, but still cover the big life altering costs.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Apr 13, 2010)

You should ask Obama!
Jeff


----------



## Beaver eager (Apr 13, 2010)

Joined the Army Guards once again. Family plan for $197 a month. Dental is extra. Unfortunatly they will probably send you over seas for a tour.


----------



## STLfirewood (Apr 15, 2010)

johncinco said:


> $100 a month? :crazy1: Thats the funniest GD thing I have heard in a month! As a Self employed person, AND someone who sells insurance/benefits, I can tell you your so far off the mark is not even realistic.
> The best advice given, find an independent rep, get several quotes on plans and carriers, and go from there. There are mini-meds and high deductible plans out there that can be affordable, but still cover the big life altering costs.




I pay right around $85 a month for my health care. I have low co pays and med co pays. I have a 3k deductible but it's not up front. That is the most I will ever have to pay. It's really a good plan and it's cheap. Makes me wonder why healthy people my age(34) or younger say they can;t afford health care.

Scott


----------



## foursaps (Apr 15, 2010)

i have catastrophic insurance, a huge deductable, no co pays, basically the least i could possibly get to bring my health insurance costs down, and i still pay 200+ a month. and yes, i shopped around, that was the cheapest... and i'm under 34, work for myself


----------



## mpatch (Apr 15, 2010)

STLfirewood said:


> I pay right around $85 a month for my health care. I have low co pays and med co pays. I have a 3k deductible but it's not up front. That is the most I will ever have to pay. It's really a good plan and it's cheap. Makes me wonder why healthy people my age(34) or younger say they can;t afford health care.
> 
> Scott



are you self employed though?? my insurance went from about 70 a month to about 230 a month once I became self employed.


----------



## STLfirewood (Apr 15, 2010)

Here is some info on my plan.

$30 primary
$30 specialty
$75 Urgent care
$250 ER

Drug Coverage $15/$40/$65

I pay around $85 a month. I do have a 3k deduct but it's not up front. It's a percentage if I have things done. This is through GHP If you would like I can see if my Insurance man can write out of state people.

Scott


----------



## STLfirewood (Apr 15, 2010)

mpatch said:


> are you self employed though?? my insurance went from about 70 a month to about 230 a month once I became self employed.



Yes I am self employed.

Scott


----------



## oscar4883 (May 26, 2010)

STLfirewood said:


> I pay right around $85 a month for my health care. I have low co pays and med co pays. I have a 3k deductible but it's not up front. That is the most I will ever have to pay. It's really a good plan and it's cheap. Makes me wonder why healthy people my age(34) or younger say they can;t afford health care.
> 
> Scott



Scott Are you married? Have kids? I am in total agreement with you when you say a younger/healthy person should be able to afford some level of coverage. I think the problem arrises when family coverage comes into play. That being said, I have always had excellent coverage. However, I bet that some of those people who say they can't afford coverage also have much nicer cell phones, tv's, etc., than guys like us who work hard so as to not depend on the system for our healthcare.


----------



## jefflovstrom (May 26, 2010)

doneaton87 said:


> I'm newly self employed and wondering what do you guys do for health insurance. In the past my employed (Chrysler) took care of me, but since the plant closed I'm kind of screwed.
> 
> Thanks
> Don



You could of went to "Business and Management " on the menu and get good answers. 
Jeff


----------

